# Do you have a TV in your room?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I never did and don't want to cause i wont be able to sleep


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

My bedroom? Nope. I don't have cable anyway.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes. I can't sleep if I don't have the tv on.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

yes, i like having the background noise while im doing other things, it kind of relaxes me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope. 

When I was in an apartment with my dad, I had a TV (along with two computers) in my bedroom. 

I didn't like having the computers in there, so when I moved into a flat with some extra space, I put them in another room. And since I like having a TV in with the computers, I put that in the other room too. So, my bedroom's been without a TV for several months now and I don't really miss it in there.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No...but I couldn't go without my computer. However, my apartment is really just like one big room...lol. It's kinda bare all things considered.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope - my parents (who are fairly superstitious people) have this very big thing about their daughter wearing glasses so no TV for me but even then, there wouldn't be enough space in my bedroom. Plus, I'm more a computer person than a TV person...I hardly watch TV at all nowadays.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, it's right next to my pc.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have one but I barely watch TV since I'm always on the Internet.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Living with my parents my room is like a really small apartment. Bedroom, tv room, library, even a small pantry. If I just had a fridge, microwave, and toilet I'd never leave. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. There is only one TV (that works) in the entire house.

My crazy pack-rat brother has two non-working TVs that have been residing here for the last several years as if 19" TVs circa 1981 & 1986 still have some value. Well, technically they do have value, but it's negative.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

max4225 said:


> My bedroom is multifunctional too. *There's an espresso bar in the closet. * I made a mini home theater system inside a cabinet. It has cable, dvd player, speakers, and a headphone audio amplifier. I mostly watch movies on it with the headphones.


You are my idol.

Yes, I have a tv in my room. I'd have insomnia regardless, though.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, but I don't watch it too much. Usually just have it on at night for background and watch it when there is something I want to see on.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes,but I hardly ever watch it - I like watching TV in the living room better - keep it off much of the time,I really like it quite.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, but it is not connected to any stations. I just use it occasionally to watch DVDs while lifting weights and occasionally playing the Wii or Super Nintendo. Otherwise it mostly sits there disused.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have two in my room. One is disconnected at the moment


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

'Yes' TV in my room


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes. I usually have it on without sound while I'm doing other things. 

In the rare occasion that I really want to watch a movie or something I often forget about it or fall asleep before it comes on.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes. It keeps me company late at night.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

of course, there hasn't been to many rooms I've been in that didn't have a TV of some kind. I happen to have two, a LCD HD TV in my room and a SD TV in my walk in closet, since older video games don't look good on those HD TV's no matter what.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have an old Zenith from the early 1990's that my dad gave me. It still works good. I very rarely watch it unless it is extremely hot and I will watch DVD's in there since I have a window ac unit in there. We only get one tv channel over the air and it is a CW channel which there isn't anything worth watching on it so I never got a converter box for it. The tv down in my LR is hooked to a satellite dish so any tv watching is done there. I never had them run a cable to the upstairs due to it would be outside the normal installation and they would charge me.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope. I barely watch tv anymore so I took it out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

maybe i would if i watched tv. I only have one tv and it's used only when i bother to turn on my ps2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No....worse, a COMPUTER :afr.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't get to sleep without a DVD on in the background unless I've been up for days. I need something to keep me grounded or my mind goes all over the place and I can't relax.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> No....worse, a COMPUTER :afr.


Yep, the "puter" has been worse than the tv for me lately! :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have two but i only use one


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No. Not a working one even in my apartment.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

my bedroom is my house. kinda.
i have a 32 inch full HD tv that doubles up as my computer monitor, a coffee machine somewhere. multitude of games consoles, dvds and games. photo printer. chinese hamsters. guitar. blah blah blah.
just need a washing machine, sink, microwave, toilet and shower, and i'm sorted.
oh, and a fridge freezer


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a 32" LCD HDTV in my room. It's in my room because I live with my sister and my neice, and I watch either baseball, hockey or football every night, depending on the season. My sister and my neice, I dunno what's wrong with them but they don't like sports.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No but I'd want one if I could also have a computer in my room.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

is 32" HD the optimum tv size for a bedroom or summat?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> is 32" HD the optimum tv size for a bedroom or summat?


When I went to buy my TV, I was only planning on a 26" but the ******** had the 26" right beside the 32"...which was only $100 more...they suckered me but I'm happy they did.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, my bedroom's like a closet. No room for a tv stand or something. I kinda miss it though, it's nice to lie in bed watching tv sometimes.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, I don't personally own a TV at all, and wouldn't even if I lived by myself.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep and I watch it quite often


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

TaniaN said:


> Nope, my bedroom's like a closet. No room for a tv stand or something. I kinda miss it though, it's nice to lie in bed watching tv sometimes.


and so, the tv wall bracket was born


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont have any TVs


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> and so, the tv wall bracket was born


That's what my fiance wants to do....but I keep having visions of the whole wall crumbling down  Seriously, this apartment is very odd, there's a very noticeable slope in the living room and in the bedroom....but in opposite directions :sus lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

TaniaN said:


> That's what my fiance wants to do....but I keep having visions of the whole wall crumbling down  Seriously, this apartment is very odd, there's a very noticeable slope in the living room and in the bedroom....but in opposite directions :sus lol


wow... lol. not good. forget about the wall bracket in your room idea then


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I used to when I lived with roommates. Now that I live by myself, there's no need.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 13'' TV in my room with cable. I mostly watch TV in my room and i also use my laptop mainly in my room (thanks to wifi)


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Nah. Don't have cable.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

For some reason, my mom gave me her big-screen plasma TV. I don't know how I got it. I don't know what I did to deserve it. It kind of just happened. 

Yet I only really use it to watch movies.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No, but I wish I did. Watching TV is the only thing that relaxes me before bed.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a tv in my room I dont watch it that much but its there. I mostly watch it at night.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Not now. I had one from January until the end of April, and during that time I only used it to watch maybe six hours of the Olympics. I watched a few DVDs on my computer though.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

yes, I've had a tv for about a year now but I have yet to plug it in.

The cord isn't long enough, and I need an extension. so for the past year it's just been sitting on my dresser collecting dust.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes. It's about two feet from my computer monitor, lol.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Nah, never did.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't have a TV in my apartment, but I have a pocket-sized computer that I use to enjoy BBC Radio 7 (world's best entertainment source) in bed. Helps clear out distracting thoughts before I sleep. It makes it take longer than it would for me to get sleep on a lucky day, but prevents insomnia so I get to sleep much faster than I otherwise would on a bad day.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a TV in my bedroom, its old so its color and black/white. I love it. Funny how that doesn't bother me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes, recently i put one in that was from my old apartment. i can't get it to work, so i don't use it. 
i rather listen to music when i am online anyway


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Music is better for thinking. I'll get another TV someday but the color went out like 6 months go so didn't expect that. Sometimes my eyes are red from computer usage so the black and white some of the time is very soothing actually.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My room is like a dorm. It has everything I need. A fridge and bathroom are right outside the door. Technically, I'd never have to go upstairs except to go out and buy food. LoL

Now that TV's are so cheap, I'm tempted to buy 2 more 37" Sharps so I can use triple monitors on my desktop for videogames.... How sweet out what be, all hooked up to HDMI! 

one day... (dreams)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not when I lived at my sisters house. But since I moved back to my parents like a couple days ago, I brought the tv up from the basement to my room.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, I have a TV in my bedroom. I like to have it as background sometimes, or to watch something before I go to sleep or get ready for work.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

No but i used to until the lighting blew the fuse in it, so never got one since. Im bad enough with the laptop, if i had a telly i'd never sleep! Anyhu i watch nearly all my movies on the laptop so its nearly the same for me


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope - haven't had a TV in my bedroom in years.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

have a fairly crappy telly in me room.

Buying a 50-inch telly fer the sitting room in my new place though, so the telly downstairs can be transferred to my bedroom in the new gaff.

I watch a lot of football, can ya imagine seeing Wayne Rooney on a 50-inch screen. It's the stuff of nightmares!!!!!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep use it all the time as I'm into blu-rays and that. Watch actual TV Shows in the morning and night though.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Haven't had a tv in my room since the old black n' white tv my brother and I had in ours in the mid 80s when we were kids. I remember watching "Night Moves" on Global TV at like 2:30am every night, and the familiar song that would play as the camera pans along Toronto nightlife.

Ahhh, those were the days!

Thankfully, a youtube channel called retrontario lets me relive all the nostalgic memories! TV is all crap these days. I don't watch it anymore.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I had a TV in my room since I was 12--- but recently tossed it out and watch TV and movies on my computer monitor now.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I do but I never use it. XD


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but we don't pay for tv service. We watch everything on the computers and only use tvs for occasional video games.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, but I mostly use it for a few minutes in the morning to get the weather outlook for the day before heading to work (I work outdoors). Even then I have the sound muted cause I'm listening to the radio. :lol


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, can't sleep with out it, have the timer on too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes but it doesn't get used much


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, only because my dad's ex-wife bought a new HDTV and was giving away her old analog big screen. So, I took that and put it in the living room and moved the TV I had in the living room into the bedroom.

I also have a small TV next to my computer in the spare bedroom/office.

When I was living with my dad and grandmother for a short time after college, we had a TV in almost every room in the house...all 3 bedrooms, the living room, kitchen, the dining room, and even in the garage.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, but it's my least favourite T.V to watch in my house.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, a huge one right next to me, but I hardly ever even turn it on nowadays.


----------



## nox (May 18, 2010)

Yes, but I don't like having it there.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TV's make things seem busier in a room for some reason. Without a TV in there I feel more at peace. When I was a freshman in high school I had a tiny TV in my room. It was fun for a while because I always wondered what it would be like to never have share a TV with someone else, haha, but after a while I was over it.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope.

Just in my living room... I gave the one in my bedroom to my brother because I never used it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yesss,but it sucks. D;


----------

